# No more Home Depot Fixtures



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

For about a year now I have been doing work for an apartment complex, lots of work to be done and it's always on the cheap. 

Last week we had a shower fixture that needed to be replaced. The property owner purchased a "Glacier Bay" fixture and asked me to install. In the past he has always purchased "American Standard" which even though I'm not crazy about, we haven't had any issues.

So a week goes by and the tenant starts complaining about a drip. I knew this was coming... the box had been previously opened and the seats were all chewed up. Not to mention several other indicators that the unit was junk. 

So I go to get the parts to rebuilt the SOB and I can't get seats, springs, or cartridges for the thing. Apparently there are 7 different companies that package their crap and sell it off as a "Glacier Bay" product. Even though only 2 weeks have gone by, Home Depot doesn't even sell the same fixture. 

I'll be replacing the entire valve body for the second time tomorrow morning. Never again will I install a Glacier Bay fixture or anything else that comes from Home Depot.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

I just did a kitchen hook up for a cabinet company we do a lot of installs for. The customer picked up the sink and faucet. Glacer Bay crap. :no: 

Mounted the chrome plated plastic pull out faucet to the sink, and dropped the sink to the formica countertop. Couldn't get the sink to sit flat against the counter. Actually broke two clips in the process. Cheapest sink and faucet I've ever installed. 

The customer came up from the basement and asked how it was going. I told him terrible, and explained the problem. He said Oh, sorry your having issues with it. I looked at the price of options but this one was $150.00 for both the sink and faucet as a complete package. And didn't see why the others were more $$.


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Home depot and lowes suck when it comes to buying or using there fixtures. 
Usually don't have all the pieces or trim in the kits. 
It's like the bottom of the barrel. Or that's what they get. Leftovers 
Learned that mistake early. Good luck


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I will not install Glacier Bay, Aqua Source or Pfisher Price. I don't care how much the people are willing to pay it is not worth the B.S.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I no understand*

I install anything the customer wants... if it leaks/breaks or cracks... I get called back and I charge. 

Simple as that. No discounts. No free labor. You bought it, I installed it. If it isn't leaking where I connected it, you supplied me with a defective product.


Are you all doing these callbacks for free? I surely wouldn't. I don't feel sorry for anyone who likes to buy twice or save a buck and find out the hard way.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I install anything the customer wants... if it leaks/breaks or cracks... I get called back and I charge.
> 
> Simple as that. No discounts. No free labor. You bought it, I installed it. If it isn't leaking where I connected it, you supplied me with a defective product.
> 
> ...


 Homeowner: 
But I bought the faucet brand new. Must be the way you installed it:yes:.
I called the store where I got the faucet, & they said they have sold hundreds of thousands of these faucets, & never ever had any problems. Why did you install it, if you thought it wouldn't be good?


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> Homeowner:
> But I bought the faucet brand new. Must be the way you installed it:yes:.
> I called the store where I got the faucet, & they said they have sold hundreds of thousands of these faucets, & never ever had any problems. Why did you install it, if you thought it wouldn't be good?


I've heard that story so many times. 
However whomever buys it is always the one who warranties it. Golden rule of thumb. 
All u can do is recommend that they don't buy from there and if they go againest your word, well
Then more power to ya for giving yourself some job security as well. Haha
Cause you will b back to repair an issues w it in time if bought by a retail or hardware store. 
I feel for ya though. Such bs at times to deal with even if u are getting paid!! Good luck


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Homeowner:
> But I bought the faucet brand new. Must be the way you installed it:yes:.
> I called the store where I got the faucet, & they said they have sold hundreds of thousands of these faucets, & never ever had any problems. Why did you install it, if you thought it wouldn't be good?


 
Plumber: I just got off the phone with Home Depot, they said they will exchange the product for you. I can install it again for X amount of dollars, maybe time it will work. My advise is still to buy something name brand, clearly you get what you pay for.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We Warrenty anything we install...if we bought it took it to the customer if they purchased it the we install it if I works cool if not explain you bough a cheap piece of crap an you can go exchange it and hopefully it works or we can go pick something up at the supply house and charge you a new install


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

liquidplumber said:


> I will not install Glacier Bay, Aqua Source or Pfisher Price. I don't care how much the people are willing to pay it is not worth the B.S.


I was at Lowes today and walked through their clearance plumbing area. ( got about $80 worth of swt copper fittings for $10) I noticed 2 brushed nickel roman tub faucets marked down to less than $15 each..... then I noticed they were Aquasource and realized they were still too much $. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bradk05 said:


> Home depot and lowes suck when it comes to buying or using there fixtures.
> *Usually don't have all the pieces or trim in the kits. *
> It's like the bottom of the barrel. Or that's what they get. Leftovers
> Learned that mistake early. Good luck


 






Or the packages are opened with pieces missing. Then some Home Depot manager tells the guy in the aisle to tape up the box and stick it back on the shelf.....:furious:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's hard to walk into a Home Depot with your head held high. Not to mention the need to take a shower afterward.

Cheap plumbing fixtures insures future work for service plumbers though.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The cheapness goes beyond those brands. Kohler, etc., uses different model numbers and really cheap material for the same model we get at the supply house.

I don't install anything from box stores because it's not worth the heartache or bad rep.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Installed a H.D. Moen Kitchen faucet today. Turned on water, find drips in cabinet, find sprayhose torn. Moen is overnighting a new hose as it will cost less to install than a replacement faucet and I really didn't feel like doing that install twice.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> It's hard to walk into a Home Depot with your head held high. Not to mention the need to take a shower afterward.
> 
> Cheap plumbing fixtures insures future work for service plumbers though.


Especially with all the lusting in the tool section.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is the problem home centers are telling the manufacturer what they will pay and the manufacturer produces the product that fits the budget in most cases.

Thinner china,less brass and more plated metal or plastic


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I install anything the customer wants... if it leaks/breaks or cracks... I get called back and I charge.
> 
> Simple as that. No discounts. No free labor. You bought it, I installed it. If it isn't leaking where I connected it, you supplied me with a defective product.
> 
> ...


*^^^^Agree 100%^^^^*:thumbup:

I'm a firm believer that too many plumbers do not charge enough labor on many installations relying on "Parts Mark-Up" to make up the difference.

Your price for installing a faucet should be what it needs to be for you to do the work and make the level of profit you need to make regardless of where the faucet comes from.

Your "Parts Mark-Up" should include the costs incurred in buying the part, carrying the part in stock, providing the warrantee service on the part you provide.

If you do not supply the part then you don't have the costs incurred in the procurement process nor the warrantee on the part. If you charge the proper labor for installing the part, then you make the proper amount of profit regardless of where the faucet comes from, rather than rely on the sleight of hand in "Parts Mark-up" to cover the costs of labor that were not charged.

I'll install whatever crap the customer buys and I'll do it as many times as it needs to be done. And charge them for it, the "Savings Gamble" is theirs not mine. :thumbup:

I will however as a service to the customer provide education as to their product selection and how selecting "Cheap Fixtures" costs them additional money and does not lower what I charge to install them.

If you think Glacier Bay, Aqua Source or Price Pfister is cheap shiot just wait until you have a customer wanting you to install some shiot fixtures from IKEA... :laughing:

You ain't seen nuthin yet!

When Quoting IKEA Fixtures be aware many of their fixtures have non-standard sizes and may include metric conversion for installation. Charge accordingly for the conversion parts if not supplied, and the additional time spent on conversion.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Redwood said:


> *^^^^Agree 100%^^^^*:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping to boost up Dunbars Ego, he really needed that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*It's all good*

Yesterday's call:



AS Cadet - Home Depot

Expansion Tank - Home Depot

PRV - Supply house



Customer picked it all up, had it waiting for me when I arrived. Even brought the toilet in the box all the way to where the old one was coming out. :thumbsup:

Left with a few hundred dollars, didn't have to stop at two places to get my materials.


Customer absolutely did not want to pay markup on materials, wants to take a chance they won't fail/break. Any of the three go bad tomorrow or 6 months from now, I. get. paid.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you make a good point Dunbar. Even though I said I was done, I'm sure I haven't put in my last HD fixture. 

I will definitely forewarn the homeowner as to my past experience and let them know upfront what my policy will be if the materials do fail.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll install anything they got. Faucet you bought for $3 at a yard sale? Lets HOOK IT UP! 

I let them know before hand that if it doesn't work, it's not on me  

I am guilty of buying from cheapo, and blows. It's hard to drive all the way across the city to hit a supply house, when there is a big box store down the street. It is what it is. I've had pretty good luck with them *knock on wood* 

I DO try to give the majority, and the BIG orders to my supply house tho.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

home depot is evil!


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

any of you ever hook up the Wallmart brand "Taymore" those fixtures and complete garbage


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I'll install anything they got. Faucet you bought for $3 at a yard sale? Lets HOOK IT UP!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I told the customer Delta and they came back with Glacier Bay for a kitchen sink faucet replacement.


First time ever, broke the center support out of the kitchen cabinet. It broke longways at the top still attached where it was joined.

Must of been 15" long. Siliconed it back as it was a clean break, can't see it on the finished outer edge. 

Some really cheap cabinets these days... thank goodness the bottom was shot in the cabinet, otherwise I'd feel really bad.


----------



## Plumb-Rite (Apr 11, 2012)

I always tell them that your gonna get what you pay for... Yeah I will install it. But I will not recommend it. I'm about making the customer happy. I'm not gonna argue with them about what fixture they want. I will tell them that its not a good brand and that most likely they will be paying me to come back and replace it or fix it. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

We just have a policy of stating verbally and in our paperwork that whoever purchases the appliance is responsible for warrantying it.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumb-Rite said:


> I always tell them that your gonna get what you pay for... Yeah I will install it. But I will not recommend it. I'm about making the customer happy. I'm not gonna argue with them about what fixture they want. I will tell them that its not a good brand and that most likely they will be paying me to come back and replace it or fix it. That's just the way it goes.


Telling a customer you get what you pay for or that toilet you bought is crap isn't a good idea. That kind of attitude can lose a customer and all their referrals.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> *Telling a customer you get what you pay for* or that toilet you bought is crap isn't a good idea. That kind of attitude can lose a customer and all their referrals.


Why is that so bad? For the most part it's true.

When people call up and want material installed that they bought else where, I ask them if they buy their food at the grocery store and take it to the restaurant and ask them to cook it for them.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Mike Jessome said:


> any of you ever hook up the Wallmart brand "Taymore" those fixtures and complete garbage



Buying parts from Walmart???WTF?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Buying parts from Walmart???WTF?


They couldn't possibly be any worse than some of the Ikea crap I've had to install over the years.

I especially like the thin gauge stainless steel sinks that flex when you pull out the sprayers.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Five years ago, one of my customers buys her own fixtures.

I see Glacier Bay faucets and note that I am NOT responsible for additional time to repair or replace them if defective.

She tells me the HD "plumber" told her Glacier Bay was the "latest technology" in plumbing fixtures.

The first faucet had a leak inside the body right out of the box, I showed mercy, disconnected it told her to bring tit all back and we'd reschedule.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I don't even buy plants from walmart....can't pay me enough to go in...makes me all homicidal....it's like a trailer park blew up and everyone went there for shelter.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I was taught never to judge a customer's taste.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Mike Jessome said:


> any of you ever hook up the Wallmart brand "Taymore" those fixtures and complete garbage


A couple of years ago, I was in a WM with my wife one late night.
Got a call from a GC who begged me to drop off a 4" spread faucet at a job the next day for counter tops.I said no can do man, got a repipe on the other side of town tomorrow.
Have to wait for day after. He says ok. Started thinking (hey it was late) I'm right next to job, but where could I get a faucet at this hour (about 11pm). I found some plastic faucet in the "plumbing section "! Whew hoo! Disaster averted. Best GC I've ever worked for, just wanted to keep him happy.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I do some work for an investor with many apartments in the ghetto part of town. He always wants plastic faucets used because the tenants don't steal them for the brass when they move out in the middle of the night. Only reason I could possibly see for putting one in.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> A couple of years ago, I was in a WM with my wife one late night.
> Got a call from a GC who begged me to drop off a 4" spread faucet at a job the next day for counter tops.I said no can do man, got a repipe on the other side of town tomorrow.
> Have to wait for day after. He says ok. Started thinking (hey it was late) I'm right next to job, but where could I get a faucet at this hour (about 11pm). I found some plastic faucet in the "plumbing section "! Whew hoo! Disaster averted. Best GC I've ever worked for, just wanted to keep him happy.


 
Was this you? I just thought maybe, cuz they were seen buying a plastic faucet too.:laughing:

*#51 We’re Ready*


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Was this you? I just thought maybe, cuz they were seen buying a plastic faucet too.:laughing:
> 
> *#51 We’re Ready*


Hey, thats one of the better pictures of my lady!:laughing: Shes the one on the right.


Faucet was just for template you smart people! Told them to dispose when done.HaHaHa!


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I install anything the customer wants... if it leaks/breaks or cracks... I get called back and I charge.
> 
> Simple as that. No discounts. No free labor. You bought it, I installed it. If it isn't leaking where I connected it, you supplied me with a defective product.
> 
> ...



The way i look at it is.. if a customer wants to go cheap and buy the stuff him self ok .. have at it.. but.. rest assure i will not warranty any of those cheap brands only labor and that is if its the labor part.. if its the fixture and i didn't purchase it .. they did then yes basic service call and parts. ..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Glacier Bay Ya'll !:no:


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Glacier Bay Ya'll !:no:



i would have to go kohler or moen


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

affordable said:


> i would have to go kohler or moen


 moen!


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Telling a customer you get what you pay for or that toilet you bought is crap isn't a good idea. That kind of attitude can lose a customer and all their referrals.


Just don't call it "crap". I just call them "Less than quality".


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Just don't call it "crap". I just call them "Less than quality".


I call it an entry level fixture !


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

*B*uilders grade is the term I use!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> *B*uilders grade is the term I use!


 Deerslayer you just slayed it!:thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

That stinkin GB toilet flushes ok......


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

*Delta Sensor Faucets*

Finishing up a large room addition today. Contractor ordered a Delta Trinsic with a touch sensor that finally came in. They ordered it from Lowes. Not sure if everybody is familiar with these faucets or not. 

There is a solenoid, controlled by a sensor, that turns the water on and off is powered by 6 AA batteries that are suppose to sit below the sink. The unit didn't work and we now have to send it back. I really don't want to wait another 3 weeks to get another faucet that I'm not crazy about in the first place. Anybody else had much experience with these?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Finishing up a large room addition today. Contractor ordered a Delta Trinsic with a touch sensor that finally came in. They ordered it from Lowes. Not sure if everybody is familiar with these faucets or not.
> 
> There is a solenoid, controlled by a sensor, that turns the water on and off is powered by 6 AA batteries that are suppose to sit below the sink. The unit didn't work and we now have to send it back. I really don't want to wait another 3 weeks to get another faucet that I'm not crazy about in the first place. Anybody else had much experience with these?


 I installed one about a month ago, worked fine. I didn't like it, but it worked. You do know you have to leave the faucet handle in open position, & touch the base to make it go on & off? That battery pack holder was a joke too. I'm sure you had batteries in right. Did the the l e d light work? Don't know what else to tell ya.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Installed a Moen kitchen faucet yesterday and was sadden by it's quality that I called wolverine brass back up today. Huge order being placed by next week.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The light came on and the faucet and sensor were working but there was very little water pressure. I pulled everything apart to make sure there was no debris still no pressure.


----------

